# Gantry Crane



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever built a Gantry crane? I have been thinking of building one & even have the electric hoist & some steel. Now Harbor Freight has a 1 ton on sale for $699.00 & I even have a 20% off coupon. I like fabbing stuff like trailers & benches but have never built anything like a gantry crane, really got me thinking.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sooooo your tinker,putter,faber etc. etc. rare breed now a days.

I did make gantry years back also plan on ton,by time I was finish rated around 3-4 ton talk about over kill for safety view tho.

Guess the today gantry and out of aluim.etc okay,but like the thoughts of steel.

Have you got and any designs yet?..looking forward to your project updates.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you like fabricating and you have the material, go for it! There are lots of plans out there on the net to give you some ideas. But like Thomas says, make it sturdy and safe!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Well I did it! Harbor Freight had their gantry crane on sale for $669.00 this week & I had some 25% off coupons to use also so I grabbed one. They had the 2 ton push trolley on sale for $89.99 so I grabbed that too. I built a hitch/bed extension for the Ram 1500 so I could haul the 10" 497 pound crate in the 5' 7" Rambox. I broke down the crate this morning & took it out piece by piece. I think this is overbuilt, now all I have to do is get it put together. It may be a few days till my back recovers!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Make sure you post some photos, I will be building one as soon as I get my new shed up, still waiting on making sure the funds are there before getting the permits though.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

It was pretty easy to assemble but it was heavy! It took 5 of us to stand it up on its wheels. The quality looks pretty good for Harbor Freight.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks good so far. If you don't have much experiance with gantrys, Remember to "NEVER" try moving it while loaded. Let us know how well it works once you have a chance to use it...


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I have actually used one years ago in a brick plant so I remember most of the safety concerns. That one however was good for 50 ton!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I finally got the right push trolley to fit my gantry. Today I fabricated the mounts to attach my electric hoist to the trolley. I first attached the trolley then mounted the hoist, man is that stuff heavy working on a ladder. I sure works smooth & quiet.


----------

